# Icd9 help!



## mamacase1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Can someone tell me what ICD9 you would use for atrial enlargement


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Apr 15, 2011)

For atrial enlargement, I would capture the code 429.89 carditis, because carditis is inflammation of the heart or its surroundings and the atria are 2 of the chambers of the heart. I hope this helped. TW, CPC


----------



## ohn0disaster (Apr 15, 2011)

I would assign 429.3 for the DX of atrial enlargement.


----------



## mamacase1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you both for your help.


----------



## ashwathi (May 26, 2013)

*icd 9*

please give me the icd 9 code for atrial enlargement.


----------



## tharal (May 27, 2013)

429.3 

Thara L CPC H


----------

